# Materials Science And Engineering An Introduction 6th Edition - William D[1]. Callist



## مهدي احمد الشولي (29 فبراير 2008)

ارجوامنكم اخواني هذا الكتاب بشكل ضروري جدا
لقد بحثت طويلا عنه وكلما اجد رابطا لا يعمل

Materials Science And Engineering An Introduction 6th Edition - William D[1]. Callister, Jr.



واذا توفرت الطبعة السابعة فهذا من فضل الله
كما ارجوا وضع ال manual للكتاب


----------



## محمد فوزى أحمد عبد (9 مارس 2008)

llllyhdfshthyrtfhyrthrtyhrt


----------



## shimo234 (24 مارس 2008)

شكراً على أعمالكم المميزة ..
بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ساري جاموس (1 نوفمبر 2008)

وانا كمان ابيه 
وشكرا


----------



## رقية توفيق (7 نوفمبر 2008)

رجاءً انا ايضاً بحاجة الى هذا الكتاب.


----------



## هداب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*Materials_Science_and_Engineering*

السلام عليكم 
اقدم لكم هذا الكتاب هدية متواضعة وهو الاصدار السابع وارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4287675...ng_-_An_Introduction_7e__Wiley_2007_.html?s=1


----------



## علاو1 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*Shokran*

Thank you very much Mr. Haddab .. this is a good one


----------



## mahmoudal25 (7 يناير 2010)

*أرجو المساعدة*

أرجو إعادة رفع هذا الكتاب مرة أخرى لأني أحتاج إليه كثيرا
1


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (8 يناير 2010)

الملف تمت ازالته من السيرفير4share


----------



## moneim sabra (18 أكتوبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## king90iraq (23 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/BsqmFvbv/materials_science_and_engineer.htm


----------



## N-D-T (25 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome this is the Book that you Want

http://www.mediafire.com/?kaj9sn800e8c1q9

If You Want More Books Visit Us

http://www.facebook.com/non.destructive.tests​


----------

